# An old traveller new to this forum



## maudlin (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi I am Maudlin, bin on the road since 2004 with my now 9 year old son. I was recommended this site today at Glencoe by a fellow traveller and wild camper. So thought I'd give it a look. Sorry don't know his name, as is often the plea as I get to know names later.
Hope to keep a breast of good spots in the south of England where I shall be returning to at the weekend, unfortunetly. However, will be heading north again in the summer away from the clutter and bad manners.
Thanks in advance to anyone I converse with.
Happy travelling


----------



## Deleted member 5759 (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi and welcome, we are nice down in Sussex

Peter


----------



## maudlin (Apr 15, 2009)

I should have bin more specific n pointed out I've bin in Canterbury. I left in 2004 n realise y I did. Sussex is better, as are the other parts of the South of England, but Kent seems so overcrowded n busy no-one has time anymore. So I apoligise to anyone I might have offended, I've just had enough of being somewhere I would rather not be.


----------



## bob690 (Apr 16, 2009)

maudlin said:


> Hi I am Maudlin, bin on the road since 2004 with my now 9 year old son. I was recommended this site today at Glencoe by a fellow traveller and wild camper. So thought I'd give it a look. Sorry don't know his name, as is often the plea as I get to know names later.
> Hope to keep a breast of good spots in the south of England where I shall be returning to at the weekend, unfortunetly. However, will be heading north again in the summer away from the clutter and bad manners.
> Thanks in advance to anyone I converse with.
> Happy travelling


Hi maudlin, it wasnt a really good lookin bloke with a moustache and a hymer was it?


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Apr 16, 2009)

maudlin said:


> I should have bin more specific n pointed out I've bin in Canterbury. I left in 2004 n realise y I did. Sussex is better, as are the other parts of the South of England, but Kent seems so overcrowded n busy no-one has time anymore. So I apoligise to anyone I might have offended, I've just had enough of being somewhere I would rather not be.




Ok Maudlin, dont dig yourself any deeper into a hole LOL. - 
Welcome to the club, plenty of help on the site a nd ifyou dont find what you want just ask and somebody will soon get back to you .


----------



## Hazy-thoughts (Apr 17, 2009)

bob690 said:


> Hi maudlin, it wasnt a really good lookin bloke with a moustache and a hymer was it?




I havent got a tache bob  and wasnt anywhere near Glencoe 

Welcome to the forum Maudlin, originally from Sussex too, although now a nomad


----------



## bob690 (Apr 17, 2009)

Hazy-thoughts said:


> I havent got a tache bob  and wasnt anywhere near Glencoe
> 
> Welcome to the forum Maudlin, originally from Sussex too, although now a nomad


Errr, yes, but I was, and spreadin the good news about.


----------



## maudlin (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks guys for the support, am really good at diggin big holes!
Think the guy had a tache, didn't ave me specs on hehe, but he bought 2 magnums if that helps. remember the ice creams n know it was a bloke, v friendly.
Am settin back off down to C/bury sun, n not lookin forward to it. Roll on July when we'll b young free n single, opps mean travelling again. Nomadic life suits us far better as we meet more people.
Njoy n relax all.


----------



## bob690 (Apr 18, 2009)

maudlin said:


> Thanks guys for the support, am really good at diggin big holes!
> Think the guy had a tache, didn't ave me specs on hehe, but he bought 2 magnums if that helps. remember the ice creams n know it was a bloke, v friendly.
> Am settin back off down to C/bury sun, n not lookin forward to it. Roll on July when we'll b young free n single, opps mean travelling again. Nomadic life suits us far better as we meet more people.
> Njoy n relax all.


Okay okay so I bought two icecreams, normally I just eat barbed wire sandwiches and snow. Glad you joined the site, maudlin.


----------



## maudlin (Apr 18, 2009)

Wots wrong wiv ice creams? not as prickly as barbed wire, the snow's not so bad ave tried that meself!
It seems a good site so glad you gave me the nod. Still findin me way round as never used a site like this. Bit weird talking to peeps who could b miles away. Ave fun where ever u may b
Maudlin


----------

